# The funny pics thread



## legalskier (Feb 15, 2012)

Whatever strikes your fancy.  C'mon, you must have some.....


----------



## jaja111 (Feb 15, 2012)

few favorites


----------



## jaja111 (Feb 15, 2012)

few more


----------



## SkiDork (Feb 15, 2012)




----------



## o3jeff (Feb 15, 2012)




----------



## legalskier (Feb 15, 2012)




----------



## wa-loaf (Feb 15, 2012)




----------



## SkiFanE (Feb 15, 2012)




----------



## SkiFanE (Feb 15, 2012)




----------



## legalskier (Feb 15, 2012)

SkiFanE said:


>


----------



## Glenn (Feb 16, 2012)




----------



## gmcunni (Feb 16, 2012)




----------



## o3jeff (Feb 16, 2012)

gmcunni said:


>


----------



## drjeff (Feb 16, 2012)

A rear down force wing?? Really??  It's a PRIUS for christ sakes!!!


----------



## billski (Feb 16, 2012)




----------



## o3jeff (Feb 16, 2012)

[/url][/IMG]


----------



## Cheese (Feb 16, 2012)




----------



## Cheese (Feb 16, 2012)




----------



## 2knees (Feb 16, 2012)




----------



## Cheese (Feb 16, 2012)




----------



## Cheese (Feb 16, 2012)




----------



## gmcunni (Feb 16, 2012)

it hasn't been bad lately but if snow doesn't hit soon i think we'll need this again at some point


----------



## 2knees (Feb 16, 2012)




----------



## wa-loaf (Feb 16, 2012)

2knees said:


>



Great form: wide stance, hands up, and eyes looking ahead ...


----------



## gmcunni (Feb 16, 2012)

that is just wrong



2knees said:


>


----------



## 2knees (Feb 16, 2012)

gmcunni said:


> that is just wrong



we need to start this kinda thread but for member photos.


----------



## o3jeff (Feb 16, 2012)

2knees said:


> we need to start this kinda thread but for member photos.



Whatever happened to the "Caption this photo" thread. Gmcunni, please dig for it!


----------



## bvibert (Feb 16, 2012)

2knees said:


>



Who is that dumb ass?


----------



## Cheese (Feb 16, 2012)

Oy yoy!

Goggles up
Pole straps dangling
Ticket fastened to slap the twig and berries all day

That's before even getting started on form ...


----------



## legalskier (Feb 17, 2012)




----------



## legalskier (Feb 17, 2012)




----------



## SkiFanE (Feb 17, 2012)




----------



## legalskier (Feb 17, 2012)

2knees said:


>


Looks like someone could use an air sickness bag.


----------



## bvibert (Feb 17, 2012)

legalskier said:


> Looks like someone could use an air sickness bag.



Looks like someone could use some lessons...


----------



## legalskier (Feb 21, 2012)

Nicki Minaj Totally Looks Like Old Gregg

http://totallylookslike.tumblr.com/page/4


----------



## o3jeff (Feb 24, 2012)




----------



## gmcunni (Feb 25, 2012)




----------



## legalskier (Feb 26, 2012)




----------



## gmcunni (Feb 28, 2012)




----------



## carbonXshell (Feb 28, 2012)




----------



## legalskier (Feb 28, 2012)




----------



## billski (Feb 28, 2012)

legalskier said:


>



Very sadly, back in the 70s and early 80's everyone had ski masks.  We called them "terrorist masks".  We bagged that terminology post 9/11 with our regrets.


----------



## billski (Feb 28, 2012)




----------



## bvibert (Feb 29, 2012)

billski said:


>



The only thing I find funny about that picture is that someone went through the trouble of trying to hide what restaurant the receipt was from, but left the website address visible...


----------



## wa-loaf (Feb 29, 2012)

bvibert said:


> The only thing I find funny about that picture is that someone went through the trouble of trying to hide what restaurant the receipt was from, but left the website address visible...



They should have made the cc# public. What a douche. I saw this in the news, it's some banker guy who thinks it's funny to leave 1% tips.


----------



## bvibert (Feb 29, 2012)

wa-loaf said:


> They should have made the cc# public. What a douche. I saw this in the news, it's some banker guy who thinks it's funny to leave 1% tips.


----------



## wa-loaf (Feb 29, 2012)




----------



## o3jeff (Feb 29, 2012)

billski said:


>



It's supposedly fake.

http://www.thesmokinggun.com/buster/photoshop/restaurant-receipt-photoshop-hoax-869032


----------



## billski (Feb 29, 2012)

wa-loaf said:


> They should have made the cc# public. What a douche. I saw this in the news, it's some banker guy who thinks it's funny to leave 1% tips.



Actually, it was exposed as being Photoshopped.


----------



## gmcunni (Feb 29, 2012)

o3jeff said:


> It's supposedly fake.
> ]





billski said:


> Actually, it was exposed as being Photoshopped.



fake photos on the internet?


----------



## o3jeff (Feb 29, 2012)

gmcunni said:


> fake photos on the internet?



Unbelievable huh


----------



## wa-loaf (Feb 29, 2012)

gmcunni said:


> fake photos on the internet?





o3jeff said:


> Unbelievable huh



http://nooooooooooooooo.com/


----------



## billski (Feb 29, 2012)

Newbury NH
2/29/12


----------



## Puck it (Mar 1, 2012)

What are they suggesting?


----------



## legalskier (Mar 6, 2012)




----------



## bvibert (Mar 6, 2012)

That must be why it's been so warm around here, it's really July!


----------



## wa-loaf (Mar 7, 2012)




----------



## bvibert (Mar 7, 2012)

wa-loaf said:


>



I guess the pastries are pretty good!?!


----------



## wa-loaf (Mar 7, 2012)

bvibert said:


> I guess the pastries are pretty good!?!



From the comments on the page this was posted:



> “It looks like he’s got the same feeling I get when I eat too much; all the food just starts to taste like sadness.”


----------



## SkiFanE (Mar 7, 2012)

Care label from a pair of guys pants:


----------



## bvibert (Mar 7, 2012)

SkiFanE said:


> Care label from a pair of guys pants:



:lol:


----------



## legalskier (Mar 8, 2012)

http://www.snopes.com/food/prepare/caketalk.asp


----------



## Nick (Mar 8, 2012)




----------



## billski (Mar 8, 2012)




----------



## legalskier (Mar 9, 2012)

^ Lol! ^


----------



## billski (Mar 9, 2012)




----------



## billski (Mar 9, 2012)




----------



## gmcunni (Mar 9, 2012)

funny AND useful


----------



## billski (Mar 9, 2012)




----------



## wa-loaf (Mar 12, 2012)




----------



## wa-loaf (Mar 12, 2012)




----------



## bvibert (Mar 13, 2012)

wa-loaf said:


>



I was going to comment on how awesome the beer fountain was, but this one really takes the cake! :lol:


----------



## kickstand (Mar 13, 2012)

bvibert said:


> I was going to comment on how awesome the beer fountain was, but this one really takes the cake! :lol:



Who knew DV was so talented?

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LdjY6oy4Y2c


----------



## wa-loaf (Mar 13, 2012)

kickstand said:


> Who knew DV was so talented?



Awesome!


----------



## SkiFanE (Mar 13, 2012)




----------



## legalskier (Mar 13, 2012)




----------



## legalskier (Mar 14, 2012)




----------



## legalskier (Mar 15, 2012)




----------



## wa-loaf (Mar 15, 2012)




----------



## wa-loaf (Mar 15, 2012)




----------



## legalskier (Mar 16, 2012)




----------



## gmcunni (Mar 16, 2012)




----------



## legalskier (Mar 19, 2012)




----------



## Nick (Mar 19, 2012)

that is creepy


----------



## gmcunni (Mar 19, 2012)




----------



## wa-loaf (Mar 20, 2012)

I like this:


gmcunni said:


>



Not this:


gmcunni said:


>


----------



## SkiDork (Mar 20, 2012)

the worst thing about the massive women bodybuilders is what it does to the boobs...  Nasty...


----------



## gmcunni (Mar 20, 2012)

SkiDork said:


> the worst thing about the massive women bodybuilders is what it does to the boobs...  Nasty...



i agree


----------



## legalskier (Mar 20, 2012)




----------



## legalskier (Mar 20, 2012)




----------



## legalskier (Mar 23, 2012)

Rumor has it that her breast milk is 80 proof.


----------



## o3jeff (Mar 23, 2012)




----------



## legalskier (Mar 27, 2012)




----------



## RootDKJ (Mar 28, 2012)




----------



## RootDKJ (Mar 28, 2012)

wa-loaf said:


>


----------



## gmcunni (Mar 29, 2012)




----------



## my poor knees (Mar 29, 2012)

View attachment 5058

View attachment 5059

View attachment 5060


----------



## gmcunni (Mar 30, 2012)




----------



## RootDKJ (Mar 30, 2012)

"Mother of..."





Whoever made that, enjoys a good safety meeting.


----------



## ScottySkis (Mar 30, 2012)

:razz::razz::razz:http://www.q1043.com/pages/contest/hottestmom/2012.html not other words are needed.


----------



## soposkier (Mar 30, 2012)

RootDKJ said:


> "Mother of..."
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I see four different pizza varieties, am i missing any?


----------



## legalskier (Apr 1, 2012)




----------



## billski (Apr 1, 2012)

legalskier said:


>



They all died from shock, seeing those white shoes  :-x


----------



## billski (Apr 1, 2012)

*Stupid is as stupid does*


----------



## SkiDork (Apr 2, 2012)

I watched a woman do that at the Rutland Walmart a few years ago, except she plowed right into it head on


----------



## legalskier (Apr 2, 2012)

SkiDork said:


> I watched a woman do that at the Rutland Walmart a few years ago, except she plowed right into it head on



Is this her?








billski said:


> They all died from shock, seeing those white shoes  :-x



That, and eating too much of this-



RootDKJ said:


>


----------



## legalskier (Apr 2, 2012)




----------



## o3jeff (Apr 2, 2012)




----------



## billski (Apr 2, 2012)

LOL! Reminds me of the time I walked into a public restroom and wondered why there were no urinals.  A quick look around and I high-tailed it out before the screaming started!


----------



## wa-loaf (Apr 2, 2012)

o3jeff said:


>



http://www.albinoblacksheep.com/games/urinal


----------



## gmcunni (Apr 3, 2012)




----------



## wa-loaf (Apr 3, 2012)

gmcunni said:


>



You should be banned. And belongs in WTF thread.


----------



## gmcunni (Apr 3, 2012)

wa-loaf said:


> And belongs in WTF thread.



true, there really isn't anything funny about that pic  uke:


----------



## wa-loaf (Apr 3, 2012)




----------



## gmcunni (Apr 3, 2012)

hockey sluts


----------



## o3jeff (Apr 3, 2012)

gmcunni said:


> hockey sluts


Photo shopped
http://deadspin.com/we-sucked-ur-dick-in-high-school/


----------



## gmcunni (Apr 3, 2012)

o3jeff said:


> Photo shopped
> http://deadspin.com/we-sucked-ur-dick-in-high-school/



my version of the picture is funnier


----------



## Cheese (Apr 3, 2012)

gmcunni said:


> my version of the picture is funnier


----------



## o3jeff (Apr 6, 2012)




----------



## wa-loaf (Apr 6, 2012)

gmcunni said:


>


----------



## billski (Apr 7, 2012)

*Nothing more needs to be said*


----------



## gmcunni (Apr 7, 2012)

i didn't see it at first but ^^ FUNNY!


----------



## wa-loaf (Apr 7, 2012)




----------



## billski (Apr 7, 2012)

Introducing.....Cherry Coke.
:blink:


----------



## legalskier (Apr 8, 2012)




----------



## wa-loaf (Apr 13, 2012)




----------



## legalskier (Apr 13, 2012)




----------



## ScottySkis (Apr 13, 2012)

legalskier said:


>


That's a good one.


----------



## legalskier (Apr 13, 2012)




----------



## gmcunni (Apr 13, 2012)




----------



## legalskier (Apr 16, 2012)




----------



## 2knees (Apr 16, 2012)

legalskier said:


>



this is great.  I just printed it out and taped it to my coworkers door.


----------



## legalskier (Apr 17, 2012)




----------



## wa-loaf (Apr 17, 2012)




----------



## wa-loaf (Apr 17, 2012)




----------



## gmcunni (Apr 17, 2012)




----------



## Nick (Apr 18, 2012)




----------



## legalskier (Apr 20, 2012)




----------



## RootDKJ (Apr 26, 2012)




----------



## RootDKJ (Apr 26, 2012)

This doesn't surprise me.


----------



## legalskier (Apr 30, 2012)




----------



## ScottySkis (Apr 30, 2012)

legalskier said:


>


Wow they could be twins.


----------



## ripzillia (Apr 30, 2012)




----------



## wa-loaf (May 7, 2012)




----------



## gmcunni (May 9, 2012)




----------



## billski (May 9, 2012)

legalskier said:


>







Belushi


----------



## wa-loaf (May 16, 2012)




----------



## Kerovick (May 17, 2012)

I think that is a racoon.


----------



## legalskier (May 18, 2012)




----------



## billski (May 18, 2012)

legalskier said:


>



:blink: That's not funny... That's what bad dreams are made of  :blink:


----------



## legalskier (May 20, 2012)




----------



## wa-loaf (May 23, 2012)

*Need stamina?*

Last longer with the Stamina Pillow:
















http://www.bitrebels.com/design/creative-condom-marketing-last-longer-with-the-stamina-pillow/?=v1


----------



## ctenidae (May 23, 2012)

wa-loaf said:


> Last longer with the Stamina Pillow:



I don't think they'd help.

That series of pictures is the start of a bad joke- a blond, a brunett, and a red head...


----------



## legalskier (May 27, 2012)

^ Frightening.  I wouldn't have any stamina at all looking at them.

On sort of a related note....


----------



## legalskier (Jun 4, 2012)




----------



## billski (Jun 4, 2012)

legalskier said:


> ^ Frightening.  I wouldn't have any stamina at all looking at them.
> 
> On sort of a related note....



Sadly, people continue to do this.  They complain to the town about these things.  
They got a rural route mailbox?  Load it up with a fresh "housewarming" gift!  :dunce:


----------



## legalskier (Jun 13, 2012)




----------



## wa-loaf (Jun 13, 2012)

http://www.buzzfeed.com/derekj/21-gifs-for-kate-uptons-20th-birthday-r76


----------



## ScottySkis (Jun 13, 2012)

t^ thanks those are all great pictures of of but # 10 is the best.


----------



## legalskier (Jun 13, 2012)

^ #19 gets my vote.

:beer:


----------



## legalskier (Jun 15, 2012)




----------



## legalskier (Jun 16, 2012)




----------



## gmcunni (Jun 18, 2012)




----------



## RootDKJ (Jun 26, 2012)




----------



## legalskier (Jun 28, 2012)




----------



## wa-loaf (Jun 28, 2012)




----------



## legalskier (Jun 30, 2012)

Nick, please note:


----------



## Nick (Jun 30, 2012)

legalskier said:


> Nick, please note:



Already learned that the hard way!

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## gmcunni (Jul 2, 2012)




----------



## legalskier (Jul 3, 2012)

Caution: bad baby language


----------



## ScottySkis (Jul 4, 2012)

not a good sign to see when you are speeding toward a cliff.


----------



## legalskier (Jul 6, 2012)




----------



## legalskier (Jul 10, 2012)

Funny depends on your point of view.


----------



## ctenidae (Jul 10, 2012)

legalskier said:


> Funny depends on your point of view.



Fat guy in a little kayak = teh funnay

/he's not really fat, but kinda big for that kayak...


----------



## jrmagic (Jul 10, 2012)

legalskier said:


> Funny depends on your point of view.



I saw that story yesterday... pretty wild.

If your point of view was looking at him after he got out of the kayak with the big brown stain on his shorts then yes I agree.


----------



## o3jeff (Jul 17, 2012)




----------



## ScottySkis (Jul 21, 2012)




----------



## ScottySkis (Jul 22, 2012)

Seeing ants flying at my car would be nuts.


----------



## legalskier (Jul 24, 2012)




----------



## billski (Jul 24, 2012)

jrmagic said:


> I saw that story yesterday... pretty wild.
> 
> If your point of view was looking at him after he got out of the kayak with the big brown stain on his shorts then yes I agree.



I'll bet he kayaks in a swimming pool after that!


----------



## Cannonball (Jul 24, 2012)

Scotty said:


> Seeing ants flying at my car would be nuts.




This has to be a pretty significant problem to actually carve a wooden sign about it!!


----------



## legalskier (Aug 5, 2012)




----------



## Nick (Aug 6, 2012)

wtf is that, (photoshop?)


----------



## legalskier (Aug 6, 2012)

Nick said:


> wtf is that, (photoshop?)


 Dunno if it was photoshopped- found it on wititudes.com (http://wititudes.tumblr.com/post/25436682907/happy-sloth)

Here's another...


----------



## billski (Aug 6, 2012)

You guys don't know a sloth when you see one?   They are usually about 90 feet in the canopy.  You guys gotta get out more often!


----------



## legalskier (Aug 9, 2012)




----------



## jrmagic (Aug 9, 2012)

legalskier said:


>



LOL The pot calling the kettle black.


----------



## legalskier (Aug 9, 2012)




----------



## jaja111 (Aug 10, 2012)

legalskier said:


>



This about sums up all that is wrong with 'Merica in 2012.


----------



## Terry (Aug 11, 2012)

Rarely seen view.


----------



## gmcunni (Aug 13, 2012)




----------



## wa-loaf (Aug 20, 2012)

*Anyone remember Rick Rolls ...*


----------



## wa-loaf (Aug 20, 2012)

I don't know what is going on here but it makes me laugh


----------



## Nick (Aug 20, 2012)

wa-loaf said:


> View attachment 6480



Silent hello

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## legalskier (Aug 21, 2012)




----------



## ScottySkis (Aug 23, 2012)

how is this even possible ? lol


----------



## legalskier (Aug 27, 2012)




----------



## legalskier (Aug 31, 2012)




----------



## wa-loaf (Sep 1, 2012)




----------



## ScottySkis (Sep 1, 2012)

This burger might take some time to eat, but I am willing to see how it tastes.


----------



## legalskier (Sep 2, 2012)




----------



## ScottySkis (Sep 3, 2012)

This looks like a beach I must see one day, it is in Mexico.


----------



## legalskier (Sep 3, 2012)

^ Very cool. Don't have to lug in a beach umbrella.
Reminds me of that immense cave system in Vietnam I've read about.


----------



## Nick (Sep 5, 2012)




----------



## wa-loaf (Sep 6, 2012)




----------



## ScottySkis (Sep 7, 2012)

sad but true.


----------



## wa-loaf (Sep 7, 2012)




----------



## legalskier (Sep 8, 2012)

So, it's ok at other times?


----------



## Nick (Sep 8, 2012)

wa-loaf said:


> View attachment 6536



Sweet

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## wa-loaf (Sep 11, 2012)




----------



## legalskier (Sep 19, 2012)




----------



## legalskier (Sep 27, 2012)

Welcome back, umps.


----------



## legalskier (Oct 13, 2012)




----------



## legalskier (Oct 16, 2012)




----------



## Nick (Oct 16, 2012)

that is awesome


----------



## wa-loaf (Oct 16, 2012)




----------



## skiNEwhere (Oct 17, 2012)




----------



## Nick (Oct 17, 2012)




----------



## kickstand (Oct 18, 2012)

That's fantastic, but the little girl's backpack with the flask of Jim is the icing.  Hope she remembered to take that out before school on Monday.


----------



## wa-loaf (Oct 24, 2012)




----------



## legalskier (Oct 26, 2012)

Not really funny, just awesome.



"Classified Moto KT600 Custom based on a 1987 Honda XL600R enduro"


----------



## skiNEwhere (Oct 29, 2012)

[/URL][/IMG]


----------



## gmcunni (Nov 9, 2012)




----------



## Nick (Nov 9, 2012)

sick


----------



## o3jeff (Nov 9, 2012)

gmcunni said:


>


What were you searching for when you found this?


----------



## Glenn (Nov 9, 2012)

I'm LOLing at the skidmarks. Classic!!!!


----------



## wa-loaf (Nov 12, 2012)

Think about the Elves the next time you pray for snow:


----------



## Nick (Nov 13, 2012)




----------



## legalskier (Nov 14, 2012)




----------



## Nick (Nov 14, 2012)

http://gizmodo.com/5960548/i-just-love-the-sick-work-of-this-bastard-artist


----------



## Puck it (Nov 14, 2012)

Sugarloaf getting ready early for the AZ gathering!!!


----------



## ScottySkis (Nov 21, 2012)

so true so true.


----------



## legalskier (Nov 26, 2012)




----------



## legalskier (Nov 26, 2012)




----------



## ScottySkis (Nov 27, 2012)

Those girls are getting wet.;-)


----------



## ScottySkis (Nov 27, 2012)

I can never watch PBS after this lol.


----------



## ScottySkis (Nov 27, 2012)

All pets seem to do this.


----------



## ScottySkis (Nov 27, 2012)

:grin:


----------



## ScottySkis (Nov 27, 2012)




----------



## o3jeff (Nov 27, 2012)

Scotty said:


> All pets seem to do this.



Cat bacon?


----------



## wa-loaf (Nov 27, 2012)

Scotty said:


> All pets seem to do this.



Can we keep this to bacon please?


----------



## legalskier (Nov 27, 2012)




----------



## bvibert (Nov 27, 2012)

wa-loaf said:


> Can we keep this to bacon please?



Moved from bacon to funny pics.


----------



## ScottySkis (Nov 28, 2012)




----------



## ScottySkis (Nov 28, 2012)




----------



## ScottySkis (Nov 28, 2012)




----------



## ScottySkis (Nov 28, 2012)




----------



## ScottySkis (Nov 28, 2012)




----------



## ScottySkis (Nov 29, 2012)

Being shot for speeding?:roll:


----------



## ScottySkis (Nov 29, 2012)

I like what she is doing.:grin:


----------



## ScottySkis (Nov 29, 2012)

I really really like what she was doing!:lol::lol::lol::grin:


----------



## bvibert (Nov 29, 2012)

Scotty said:


> Being shot for speeding?:roll:





Scotty said:


> I like what she is doing.:grin:





Scotty said:


> I really really like what she was doing!:lol::lol::lol::grin:



I don't see anything..


----------



## ScottySkis (Nov 29, 2012)

bvibert said:


> I don't see anything..





Sent from my ADR6410LVW using Tapatalk 2

For real it was on the monitor before I went to the deli I check sheen my supervisor leaves the monitor.
The pictures pop up on my phone.


----------



## ScottySkis (Nov 29, 2012)




----------



## ScottySkis (Nov 29, 2012)




----------



## ScottySkis (Nov 29, 2012)

http://us.mg5.mail.yahoo.com/ya/dow...e=.facebook_1953607319.jpg&appid=YahooMailNeo


----------



## ScottySkis (Nov 29, 2012)




----------



## ScottySkis (Nov 29, 2012)

bvibert said:


> I don't see anything..


are you logged in?


----------



## bvibert (Nov 29, 2012)

Scotty said:


>





Scotty said:


>





Scotty said:


> http://us.mg5.mail.yahoo.com/ya/dow...e=.facebook_1953607319.jpg&appid=YahooMailNeo





Scotty said:


>



I think I see the problem... you can't post stuff that's contained in your yahoo inbox and expect the rest of us to be able to see it...


----------



## ScottySkis (Nov 29, 2012)

bvibert said:


> I think I see the problem... you can't post stuff that's contained in your yahoo inbox and expect the rest of us to be able to see it...





Sent from my ADR6410LVW using Tapatalk 2

I fix soon.


----------



## wa-loaf (Nov 29, 2012)

bvibert said:


> I think I see the problem... you can't post stuff that's contained in your yahoo inbox and expect the rest of us to be able to see it...



:lol:


----------



## Glenn (Nov 29, 2012)

Dear Scotty,



:wink::wink:


----------



## ScottySkis (Nov 29, 2012)

Glenn said:


> Dear Scotty,
> 
> View attachment 6928
> 
> :wink::wink:



I know.:smile:


----------



## ScottySkis (Nov 29, 2012)

Scotty said:


> Sent from my ADR6410LVW using Tapatalk 2
> 
> I fix soon.



some great pictures are all up now.:smile::razz:


----------



## ScottySkis (Nov 29, 2012)

:razz:


----------



## ScottySkis (Nov 29, 2012)




----------



## ScottySkis (Nov 29, 2012)




----------



## ScottySkis (Nov 29, 2012)

I really like the ones that are page 25 posted for real now.:-D


----------



## ScottySkis (Nov 29, 2012)




----------



## ScottySkis (Nov 29, 2012)




----------



## ScottySkis (Nov 29, 2012)

so wrong.


----------



## ScottySkis (Nov 29, 2012)

:sad:


----------



## ScottySkis (Nov 29, 2012)




----------



## ScottySkis (Nov 29, 2012)




----------



## ScottySkis (Nov 30, 2012)




----------



## ScottySkis (Nov 30, 2012)




----------



## legalskier (Dec 1, 2012)




----------



## ScottySkis (Dec 3, 2012)

:beer::beer::beer:


----------



## ScottySkis (Dec 3, 2012)




----------



## ScottySkis (Dec 3, 2012)




----------



## ScottySkis (Dec 3, 2012)




----------



## ScottySkis (Dec 3, 2012)




----------



## ScottySkis (Dec 3, 2012)




----------



## ScottySkis (Dec 3, 2012)




----------



## bvibert (Dec 3, 2012)

Scotty said:


>



That kid has quite the "apple juice" gut already...


----------



## ScottySkis (Dec 3, 2012)

bvibert said:


> That kid has quite the "apple juice" gut already...





Sent from my ADR6410LVW using Tapatalk 2

He is an applealcholic.


----------



## ScottySkis (Dec 3, 2012)




----------



## ScottySkis (Dec 3, 2012)




----------



## ScottySkis (Dec 3, 2012)




----------



## ScottySkis (Dec 3, 2012)




----------



## bdfreetuna (Dec 3, 2012)

wow Scotty you sure pwn this thread :beer:


----------



## ScottySkis (Dec 3, 2012)

bdfreetuna said:


> wow Scotty you sure pwn this thread :beer:





Sent from my ADR6410LVW using Tapatalk 2

I love funny pictures.


----------



## ScottySkis (Dec 4, 2012)




----------



## ScottySkis (Dec 4, 2012)

I think we have all have thought this lol.:smile:


----------



## ScottySkis (Dec 4, 2012)




----------



## ScottySkis (Dec 4, 2012)




----------



## ScottySkis (Dec 4, 2012)




----------



## ScottySkis (Dec 4, 2012)




----------



## ScottySkis (Dec 4, 2012)




----------



## ScottySkis (Dec 4, 2012)




----------



## ScottySkis (Dec 5, 2012)




----------



## ScottySkis (Dec 5, 2012)




----------



## ScottySkis (Dec 5, 2012)




----------



## ScottySkis (Dec 5, 2012)

http://theiaoh.com/2012/12/04/ski-bunnies-gallery-12032012/





:razz::razz:


----------



## ScottySkis (Dec 5, 2012)




----------



## legalskier (Dec 5, 2012)

Scotty said:


>



Yikes! 0_o 
 Reminds me of this old "classic"-


Nice "ending," eh?


----------



## legalskier (Dec 5, 2012)




----------



## ScottySkis (Dec 5, 2012)




----------



## ScottySkis (Dec 5, 2012)




----------



## ScottySkis (Dec 5, 2012)




----------



## ScottySkis (Dec 5, 2012)




----------



## ScottySkis (Dec 6, 2012)




----------



## ScottySkis (Dec 6, 2012)

:beer::beer::beer:


----------



## ScottySkis (Dec 6, 2012)




----------



## ScottySkis (Dec 6, 2012)




----------



## ScottySkis (Dec 7, 2012)




----------



## ScottySkis (Dec 7, 2012)




----------



## ScottySkis (Dec 7, 2012)




----------



## ScottySkis (Dec 7, 2012)

Yes it is Friday,:smile:


----------



## legalskier (Dec 7, 2012)




----------



## legalskier (Dec 7, 2012)




----------



## legalskier (Dec 7, 2012)




----------



## legalskier (Dec 7, 2012)




----------



## ScottySkis (Dec 10, 2012)




----------



## ScottySkis (Dec 10, 2012)

Even a sober person would get a ticket.


----------



## ScottySkis (Dec 10, 2012)

Maybe I should have put this in the NHL lockout thread.


----------



## ScottySkis (Dec 10, 2012)

Just in time for X-mas, lol


----------



## ScottySkis (Dec 11, 2012)




----------



## ScottySkis (Dec 11, 2012)




----------



## ScottySkis (Dec 11, 2012)




----------



## ScottySkis (Dec 11, 2012)




----------



## legalskier (Dec 11, 2012)




----------



## ScottySkis (Dec 12, 2012)




----------



## ScottySkis (Dec 12, 2012)




----------



## ScottySkis (Dec 12, 2012)




----------



## ScottySkis (Dec 12, 2012)




----------



## ScottySkis (Dec 12, 2012)




----------



## legalskier (Dec 12, 2012)




----------



## legalskier (Dec 12, 2012)




----------



## ScottySkis (Dec 13, 2012)




----------



## ScottySkis (Dec 14, 2012)




----------



## ScottySkis (Dec 17, 2012)




----------



## ScottySkis (Dec 17, 2012)




----------



## ScottySkis (Dec 18, 2012)




----------



## ScottySkis (Dec 19, 2012)




----------



## ScottySkis (Dec 19, 2012)




----------



## ScottySkis (Dec 19, 2012)




----------



## ScottySkis (Dec 19, 2012)




----------



## ScottySkis (Dec 20, 2012)




----------



## ScottySkis (Dec 21, 2012)




----------



## kickstand (Dec 21, 2012)

Scotty said:


>



I was so distracted, I thought it said "Hong Kong" and I started looking for a city in the background....that is, when I was able to move my eyes away from her breasts....


----------



## Nick (Dec 21, 2012)

I did however notice the ladder ... 

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## bvibert (Dec 21, 2012)

kickstand said:


> I was so distracted, I thought it said "Hong Kong" and I started looking for a city in the background....that is, when I was able to move my eyes away from her breasts....



There are words somewhere in that picture?


----------



## legalskier (Dec 24, 2012)




----------



## ScottySkis (Dec 26, 2012)




----------



## ScottySkis (Dec 26, 2012)

This is me lol.


----------



## ScottySkis (Dec 26, 2012)




----------



## gmcunni (Dec 26, 2012)




----------



## ScottySkis (Dec 27, 2012)




----------



## ScottySkis (Dec 28, 2012)




----------



## ScottySkis (Dec 28, 2012)




----------



## vdk03 (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## ScottySkis (Dec 31, 2012)




----------



## gmcunni (Jan 1, 2013)

What's wrong with this picture?


----------



## Glenn (Jan 2, 2013)

vdk03 said:


> View attachment 7154



HA! That's a friggin' riot!


----------



## ScottySkis (Jan 4, 2013)




----------



## ScottySkis (Jan 4, 2013)




----------



## ScottySkis (Jan 7, 2013)




----------



## ScottySkis (Jan 8, 2013)




----------



## legalskier (Jan 8, 2013)




----------



## legalskier (Jan 8, 2013)

Backpack/hoody


----------



## legalskier (Jan 8, 2013)




----------



## gmcunni (Jan 8, 2013)




----------



## Nick (Jan 8, 2013)

gmcunni said:


>



Ha


----------



## ScottySkis (Jan 9, 2013)




----------



## ScottySkis (Jan 9, 2013)




----------



## ScottySkis (Jan 9, 2013)




----------



## ScottySkis (Jan 10, 2013)




----------



## legalskier (Jan 10, 2013)

And a black diamond at one mountain would be a blue square at another....


----------



## legalskier (Jan 10, 2013)

I know, right?


----------



## legalskier (Jan 10, 2013)

Hey, I'd photobomb that too.


----------



## ScottySkis (Jan 11, 2013)




----------



## ScottySkis (Jan 11, 2013)




----------



## gmcunni (Jan 11, 2013)




----------



## ScottySkis (Jan 14, 2013)




----------



## ScottySkis (Jan 14, 2013)




----------



## ScottySkis (Jan 14, 2013)




----------



## legalskier (Jan 15, 2013)




----------



## Puck it (Jan 15, 2013)




----------



## legalskier (Jan 15, 2013)




----------



## Conrad (Jan 15, 2013)

legalskier said:


>


----------



## ScottySkis (Jan 16, 2013)




----------



## ScottySkis (Jan 16, 2013)




----------



## ScottySkis (Jan 16, 2013)

At my new job they must have this.


----------



## legalskier (Jan 17, 2013)




----------



## legalskier (Jan 17, 2013)




----------



## legalskier (Jan 17, 2013)




----------



## legalskier (Jan 17, 2013)




----------



## gmcunni (Jan 18, 2013)




----------



## ScottySkis (Jan 19, 2013)




----------



## vdk03 (Jan 21, 2013)

Sent from my C771 using AlpineZone mobile app


----------



## gmcunni (Jan 22, 2013)




----------



## legalskier (Jan 23, 2013)




----------



## ScottySkis (Jan 26, 2013)




----------



## wa-loaf (Jan 29, 2013)




----------



## ScottySkis (Jan 29, 2013)

Scotty said:


>



I wonder if anyone grandma still be smoking and drinking she be a very cool grandma.


----------



## legalskier (Jan 29, 2013)




----------



## legalskier (Jan 29, 2013)




----------



## legalskier (Jan 29, 2013)




----------



## Nick (Jan 30, 2013)




----------



## o3jeff (Feb 1, 2013)

Not really funny but didn't know where else to put it.


----------



## planb420 (Feb 3, 2013)




----------



## ScottySkis (Feb 3, 2013)

planb420 said:


> View attachment 7561



Got to love munchies!!!


----------



## legalskier (Feb 3, 2013)




----------



## legalskier (Feb 4, 2013)




----------



## legalskier (Feb 4, 2013)




----------



## legalskier (Feb 6, 2013)




----------



## legalskier (Feb 7, 2013)




----------



## legalskier (Feb 8, 2013)




----------



## legalskier (Feb 11, 2013)

Yesterday's liftlines at Ragged-


----------



## Conrad (Feb 11, 2013)




----------



## legalskier (Feb 12, 2013)

skiing in Boston-


----------



## wa-loaf (Feb 12, 2013)




----------



## gmcunni (Feb 12, 2013)

she's hot but still pics can be cruel


----------



## wa-loaf (Feb 12, 2013)

gmcunni said:


> she's hot but still pics can be cruel



I've never thought her hot.


----------



## gmcunni (Feb 12, 2013)

wa-loaf said:


> I've never thought her hot.



is your GF watching what you post here?

;-)


----------



## ScottySkis (Feb 14, 2013)




----------



## ScottySkis (Feb 14, 2013)




----------



## ScottySkis (Feb 14, 2013)




----------



## ScottySkis (Feb 14, 2013)




----------



## ScottySkis (Feb 14, 2013)




----------



## ScottySkis (Feb 14, 2013)




----------



## ScottySkis (Feb 14, 2013)




----------



## ScottySkis (Feb 14, 2013)




----------



## Nick (Feb 14, 2013)

Conrad said:


>



Ha! That's great


----------



## Conrad (Feb 14, 2013)




----------



## legalskier (Feb 14, 2013)

Scotty said:


>



Scotty, that one should go in the wtf? thread, lol


----------



## wa-loaf (Feb 14, 2013)




----------



## ScottySkis (Feb 14, 2013)

legalskier said:


> Scotty, that one should go in the wtf? thread, lol



I was thinking about putting it their.


----------



## legalskier (Feb 19, 2013)




----------



## legalskier (Feb 21, 2013)




----------



## ScottySkis (Feb 21, 2013)

legalskier said:


> View attachment 7805



Their coffee is good.


----------



## legalskier (Feb 22, 2013)




----------



## legalskier (Feb 24, 2013)




----------



## Conrad (Feb 24, 2013)




----------



## legalskier (Feb 25, 2013)




----------



## legalskier (Feb 26, 2013)




----------



## legalskier (Feb 26, 2013)




----------



## legalskier (Feb 26, 2013)




----------



## legalskier (Feb 26, 2013)




----------



## Glenn (Feb 26, 2013)

legalskier said:


> View attachment 7908



:lol:


----------



## ScottySkis (Feb 26, 2013)




----------



## ScottySkis (Feb 26, 2013)




----------



## Conrad (Feb 26, 2013)

The ones that legalskier is posting are great!


----------



## legalskier (Feb 27, 2013)




----------



## ScottySkis (Feb 28, 2013)




----------



## ScottySkis (Feb 28, 2013)




----------



## ScottySkis (Feb 28, 2013)




----------



## ScottySkis (Feb 28, 2013)




----------



## legalskier (Feb 28, 2013)




----------



## ScottySkis (Feb 28, 2013)




----------



## ScottySkis (Feb 28, 2013)

I want to be at the ski hill when this happens.


----------



## ScottySkis (Feb 28, 2013)




----------



## ScottySkis (Feb 28, 2013)




----------



## legalskier (Mar 4, 2013)




----------



## legalskier (Mar 4, 2013)




----------



## legalskier (Mar 4, 2013)




----------



## legalskier (Mar 4, 2013)




----------



## wa-loaf (Mar 4, 2013)




----------



## legalskier (Mar 4, 2013)




----------



## legalskier (Mar 5, 2013)




----------



## legalskier (Mar 5, 2013)




----------



## o3jeff (Mar 5, 2013)




----------



## legalskier (Mar 6, 2013)

;-)


----------



## legalskier (Mar 6, 2013)




----------



## legalskier (Mar 6, 2013)




----------



## legalskier (Mar 12, 2013)




----------



## ScottySkis (Mar 12, 2013)

legalskier said:


>



+1 CNN New network showing pope stuff live now. Why.


----------



## legalskier (Mar 12, 2013)




----------



## legalskier (Mar 13, 2013)




----------



## legalskier (Mar 13, 2013)




----------



## legalskier (Mar 13, 2013)




----------



## dmc (Mar 15, 2013)




----------



## ScottySkis (Mar 15, 2013)

dmc said:


> View attachment 8308



I think that be more painful then funny.


----------



## dmc (Mar 15, 2013)




----------



## Conrad (Mar 15, 2013)

legalskier said:


>



Hilarious!


----------



## ScottySkis (Mar 18, 2013)




----------



## ScottySkis (Mar 18, 2013)




----------



## ScottySkis (Mar 18, 2013)




----------



## ScottySkis (Mar 18, 2013)




----------



## ScottySkis (Mar 18, 2013)




----------



## ScottySkis (Mar 18, 2013)




----------



## ScottySkis (Mar 18, 2013)




----------



## ScottySkis (Mar 18, 2013)




----------



## ScottySkis (Mar 18, 2013)




----------



## ScottySkis (Mar 18, 2013)




----------



## legalskier (Mar 19, 2013)




----------



## ScottySkis (Mar 21, 2013)




----------



## ScottySkis (Mar 21, 2013)




----------



## ScottySkis (Mar 21, 2013)




----------



## ScottySkis (Mar 21, 2013)




----------



## ScottySkis (Mar 21, 2013)




----------



## ScottySkis (Mar 21, 2013)




----------



## ScottySkis (Mar 21, 2013)

Maybe this belongs in the other thread to lol.


----------



## ScottySkis (Mar 21, 2013)




----------



## legalskier (Mar 25, 2013)




----------



## wa-loaf (Mar 25, 2013)

More fun, than funny ...


----------



## gmcunni (Mar 27, 2013)




----------



## gmcunni (Mar 27, 2013)




----------



## wa-loaf (Mar 27, 2013)

gmcunni said:


>



If she really wants it, I'm there for her.


----------



## legalskier (Mar 31, 2013)




----------



## legalskier (Apr 2, 2013)




----------



## o3jeff (Apr 4, 2013)

imagine having the job of holding the bucket!


----------



## legalskier (Apr 5, 2013)

o3jeff said:


> imagine having the job of holding the bucket!
> 
> View attachment 8591



Just one question..............
why?


----------



## legalskier (Apr 5, 2013)




----------



## bvibert (Apr 10, 2013)




----------



## gmcunni (Apr 10, 2013)




----------



## legalskier (Apr 11, 2013)




----------



## Puck it (Apr 12, 2013)




----------



## Cannonball (Apr 12, 2013)




----------



## legalskier (Apr 12, 2013)




----------



## Puck it (Apr 12, 2013)




----------



## gmcunni (Apr 17, 2013)




----------



## Conrad (Apr 29, 2013)

Found this, not sure I "get" all of it, but it looks funny.


----------



## Conrad (Apr 30, 2013)




----------



## Nick (May 1, 2013)

Sinkholes are nuts.


----------



## ScottySkis (May 3, 2013)




----------



## ScottySkis (May 3, 2013)




----------



## legalskier (May 8, 2013)




----------



## ctenidae (May 14, 2013)

Today only, do a Google Image Search for "Atari Breakout"


----------



## ScottySkis (May 14, 2013)

ctenidae said:


> Today only, do a Google Image Search for "Atari Breakout"



I loved that game. Thanks for posting that awesome to see it on Google.


----------



## ScottySkis (May 16, 2013)




----------



## ScottySkis (May 16, 2013)




----------



## ScottySkis (May 16, 2013)




----------



## ScottySkis (May 16, 2013)




----------



## bvibert (May 20, 2013)




----------



## bvibert (May 20, 2013)




----------



## ski stef (May 25, 2013)




----------



## o3jeff (May 26, 2013)




----------



## wa-loaf (May 28, 2013)




----------



## gmcunni (May 28, 2013)




----------



## ScottySkis (May 30, 2013)

I love to try to eat this pizza, might need a little help.


----------



## ScottySkis (May 30, 2013)

So true.


----------



## ScottySkis (May 30, 2013)




----------



## ScottySkis (May 30, 2013)




----------



## ScottySkis (May 30, 2013)




----------



## ScottySkis (May 30, 2013)




----------



## ScottySkis (May 30, 2013)

I vote for the 8.


----------



## ScottySkis (Jun 4, 2013)




----------



## ScottySkis (Jun 4, 2013)




----------



## ScottySkis (Jun 6, 2013)




----------



## ScottySkis (Jun 6, 2013)




----------



## ScottySkis (Jun 6, 2013)




----------



## ScottySkis (Jun 6, 2013)




----------



## legalskier (Jun 7, 2013)




----------



## ScottySkis (Jun 13, 2013)




----------



## ScottySkis (Jun 13, 2013)




----------



## ScottySkis (Jun 13, 2013)




----------



## ScottySkis (Jun 13, 2013)




----------



## ScottySkis (Jun 13, 2013)




----------



## ScottySkis (Jun 13, 2013)




----------



## ScottySkis (Jun 13, 2013)




----------



## ScottySkis (Jun 13, 2013)




----------



## ScottySkis (Jun 13, 2013)




----------



## gmcunni (Jun 16, 2013)




----------



## bvibert (Jun 28, 2013)




----------



## ScottySkis (Jul 10, 2013)




----------



## ScottySkis (Jul 10, 2013)




----------



## ScottySkis (Jul 10, 2013)




----------



## ScottySkis (Jul 10, 2013)




----------



## gmcunni (Jul 10, 2013)




----------



## bvibert (Jul 11, 2013)

Creative


----------



## gmcunni (Jul 15, 2013)

roadside memorial in Trumbull, CT


----------



## bvibert (Jul 15, 2013)




----------



## ScottySkis (Jul 15, 2013)

:beer::beer::beer:


----------



## ScottySkis (Jul 15, 2013)




----------



## ScottySkis (Jul 15, 2013)




----------



## ScottySkis (Jul 15, 2013)




----------



## ScottySkis (Jul 15, 2013)




----------



## ScottySkis (Jul 15, 2013)




----------



## ScottySkis (Jul 15, 2013)




----------



## ScottySkis (Jul 15, 2013)




----------



## ScottySkis (Jul 15, 2013)




----------



## gmcunni (Jul 15, 2013)

scotty's got some free time today


----------



## ScottySkis (Jul 15, 2013)

gmcunni said:


> scotty's got some free time today







How did you know.:???:


----------



## ScottySkis (Jul 15, 2013)




----------



## ScottySkis (Jul 15, 2013)




----------



## ScottySkis (Jul 15, 2013)




----------



## ScottySkis (Jul 15, 2013)




----------



## ScottySkis (Jul 15, 2013)




----------



## ScottySkis (Jul 15, 2013)




----------



## ScottySkis (Jul 15, 2013)




----------



## ScottySkis (Jul 15, 2013)




----------



## Conrad (Jul 26, 2013)

Where's the footrest?


----------



## ScottySkis (Jul 27, 2013)

Foil hat on his head, I saw this on subway train in NYC on way home, things I love about this city.


----------



## ScottySkis (Aug 1, 2013)




----------



## ScottySkis (Aug 1, 2013)




----------



## ScottySkis (Aug 2, 2013)




----------



## ScottySkis (Aug 2, 2013)




----------



## ScottySkis (Aug 2, 2013)




----------



## ScottySkis (Aug 2, 2013)




----------



## ScottySkis (Aug 2, 2013)




----------



## ScottySkis (Aug 9, 2013)




----------



## ScottySkis (Aug 9, 2013)




----------



## ScottySkis (Aug 9, 2013)




----------



## ScottySkis (Aug 9, 2013)




----------



## ScottySkis (Aug 9, 2013)




----------



## Huck_It_Baby (Aug 9, 2013)

Scotty said:


>



Haha this one is so good!


----------



## bvibert (Aug 9, 2013)




----------



## ScottySkis (Aug 9, 2013)




----------



## ScottySkis (Aug 9, 2013)




----------



## ScottySkis (Aug 9, 2013)




----------



## ScottySkis (Aug 13, 2013)




----------



## ScottySkis (Aug 13, 2013)




----------



## bvibert (Aug 16, 2013)




----------



## ScottySkis (Aug 22, 2013)




----------



## ScottySkis (Aug 22, 2013)




----------



## ScottySkis (Aug 29, 2013)




----------



## ScottySkis (Aug 29, 2013)




----------



## ScottySkis (Aug 29, 2013)

I might try this.


----------



## ScottySkis (Aug 29, 2013)




----------



## ScottySkis (Aug 29, 2013)




----------



## Geoff (Aug 29, 2013)




----------



## bvibert (Aug 30, 2013)

I have no idea what's going on here, but this might be the best animated GIF I've ever seen!




http://s3-ec.buzzfed.com/static/enh.../anigif_enhanced-buzz-30159-1377720735-11.gif

Found it here: http://www.buzzfeed.com/perpetua/being-a-music-fan-in-your-twenties-vs-your-thirties?bffb


----------



## ScottySkis (Sep 3, 2013)




----------



## ScottySkis (Sep 3, 2013)

Vegas maybe?


----------



## gmcunni (Sep 16, 2013)




----------



## bvibert (Sep 17, 2013)

gmcunni said:


>



I gotta start dancing more...


----------



## ScottySkis (Sep 20, 2013)




----------



## ScottySkis (Sep 27, 2013)

Google taking over the world.


----------



## ScottySkis (Sep 27, 2013)

:beer::beer::beer::beer::beer::beer::beer::beer::beer::beer::beer::beer::beer::beer::beer::beer::beer::beer:


----------



## ScottySkis (Sep 27, 2013)

Talk about a threesome.


----------



## ScottySkis (Sep 27, 2013)

This is to good not to post twice.


----------



## AredMosinel (Oct 5, 2013)

Windos Crashed:


----------



## ScottySkis (Oct 6, 2013)

Now if only we can get naked playboy women to drive these.


----------



## ScottySkis (Oct 17, 2013)




----------



## ScottySkis (Oct 17, 2013)




----------



## ScottySkis (Oct 17, 2013)




----------



## Cornhead (Oct 25, 2013)

View attachment 9373
This is posted on a wall at my local YMCA. They converted the boy's locker room to the women's when the place went coed. Consequently, the locker room area is a maze. This is to keep females from wandering into the male locker room. Taken out of context, it made me chuckle, do I really want to go here? 
Sent from my DROID X2 using AlpineZone mobile app


----------



## ScottySkis (Oct 31, 2013)




----------



## legalskier (Nov 3, 2013)




----------



## legalskier (Nov 12, 2013)




----------



## ScottySkis (Nov 13, 2013)

In todays local free news paper only in nyc.


----------



## ScottySkis (Nov 15, 2013)




----------



## ScottySkis (Nov 22, 2013)




----------



## ScottySkis (Nov 22, 2013)




----------



## Nick (Nov 22, 2013)

Scotty said:


>




That picture was actually staged, but it still came out really cool. It's real fire but he lit it himself. 

http://now.msn.com/kawika-singson-volcano-photographer-sets-tripod-shoes-on-fire-for-photo


----------



## ScottySkis (Nov 22, 2013)




----------



## ScottySkis (Nov 22, 2013)




----------



## planb420 (Nov 26, 2013)




----------



## planb420 (Nov 26, 2013)




----------



## skiNEwhere (Nov 26, 2013)




----------



## jimk (Nov 27, 2013)

Well, I guess it relieves the guy's anxiety, but what about the dog's

July 22, 2013:  Dan McManus and his service dog, Shadow, hang glide together outside Salt Lake City. McManus suffers from anxiety and Shadow's presence and companionship help him to manage the symptoms. The two have been flying together for about nine years with a specially made harness for Shadow.


----------



## Nick (Nov 27, 2013)

jimk said:


> Well, I guess it relieves the guy's anxiety, but what about the dog's
> 
> July 22, 2013:  Dan McManus and his service dog, Shadow, hang glide together outside Salt Lake City. McManus suffers from anxiety and Shadow's presence and companionship help him to manage the symptoms. The two have been flying together for about nine years with a specially made harness for Shadow.
> View attachment 9637



I knew a guy that used to paraglide with his infant son. I'm not really sure how i feel about that.


----------



## spring_mountain_high (Nov 27, 2013)

NOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO!!!!!!!!!!!!!

(taken this morning on teton pass)


----------



## ScottySkis (Nov 29, 2013)




----------



## legalskier (Nov 29, 2013)




----------



## legalskier (Nov 29, 2013)




----------



## legalskier (Nov 29, 2013)




----------



## Geoff (Dec 11, 2013)




----------



## ScottySkis (Dec 12, 2013)

https://scontent-a-lga.xx.fbcdn.net...x320/1463950_458112837628765_1306131815_n.jpg

Snowing in Israel almost never happens.


----------



## Puck it (Dec 12, 2013)

Scotty said:


> https://scontent-a-lga.xx.fbcdn.net...x320/1463950_458112837628765_1306131815_n.jpg
> 
> Snowing in Israel almost never happens.





There is a ski area there.  Mt Hermon.


----------



## Geoff (Dec 12, 2013)

Geoff said:


>



...and when he got pulled over, he had a warrant for unpaid parking tickets and went directly to jail.   

ttp://laist.com/2013/12/11/la_comed...cookies_to.php 




​


----------



## legalskier (Jan 7, 2014)




----------



## legalskier (Jan 7, 2014)




----------



## legalskier (Jan 21, 2014)

So the Sochi Olympics are right around the corner yet AZ's Sochi Olympics thread ceased to exist months ago. 
http://forums.alpinezone.com/showthread.php/123925-Sochi-Olympics/page16?highlight=sochi
Huh?


Whatever.  I guess this is the best place to put this.




Double toilet at the biathalon center. Those clever Russians.
http://www.ctvnews.ca/world/double-toilet-picture-at-sochi-olympic-venue-goes-viral-1.1649266


----------



## ScottySkis (Jan 22, 2014)




----------



## planb420 (Jan 22, 2014)




----------



## marc6387 (Jan 27, 2014)

Funny stuff


----------



## marc6387 (Jan 27, 2014)




----------



## marc6387 (Jan 27, 2014)




----------



## emmaurice2 (Jan 29, 2014)

legalskier said:


>





even more evil than this one (and yes, that's me on the evil bunny's lap)


----------



## legalskier (Feb 13, 2014)




----------



## skiNEwhere (Feb 15, 2014)




----------



## skiNEwhere (Mar 1, 2014)

Check out the latest release for Xbox!



Insert jokes below


----------



## emmaurice2 (Mar 1, 2014)

skiNEwhere said:


> Check out the latest release for Xbox!
> 
> View attachment 11479
> 
> Insert jokes below



"I think I found the skis you lost on The Kitchen Wall"


----------



## skiNEwhere (Mar 1, 2014)

Rumble pack sold separately


----------



## legalskier (Mar 4, 2014)




----------



## legalskier (Mar 4, 2014)




----------



## legalskier (Mar 4, 2014)




----------



## legalskier (Mar 4, 2014)




----------



## legalskier (Mar 12, 2014)




----------



## legalskier (Mar 14, 2014)




----------



## legalskier (Mar 14, 2014)




----------



## legalskier (Mar 21, 2014)




----------



## dlague (Mar 21, 2014)

legalskier said:


> View attachment 11897



That's awesome and wishful thinking!


----------



## legalskier (Mar 24, 2014)




----------



## legalskier (Mar 24, 2014)




----------



## bvibert (Apr 9, 2014)




----------



## legalskier (Apr 11, 2014)

bvibert said:


>


----------



## legalskier (Apr 11, 2014)




----------



## bvibert (Apr 12, 2014)

legalskier said:


> View attachment 12341



Perfect!


----------



## steamboat1 (Apr 30, 2014)




----------



## skiNEwhere (Apr 30, 2014)

Uhhhh...I don't think he had a tail


----------



## legalskier (May 5, 2014)




----------



## legalskier (May 28, 2014)




----------



## ScottySkis (May 29, 2014)

it should be exit 420 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Ex[/QUOTE]


----------



## Not Sure (Jun 4, 2014)

Not funny but we need a cool pic thread. Walking the little guy to the bus stop had to stop and take a pic of a small butterfly about 1'' wing span. after looking closer he had some cool colors


----------



## steamboat1 (Jun 7, 2014)




----------



## ScottySkis (Jul 2, 2014)

From Robocop first movie


----------



## Not Sure (Jul 11, 2014)

LMAO !!!Had to stop and take a picture .
Bungee, bike inner tube ,chain, bricks and a few other unidetifiable things.


----------



## ScottySkis (Jul 31, 2014)




----------



## ScottySkis (Aug 2, 2014)

http://www.break.com/pictures/dont-disturb-him-2743055


----------



## jimk (Aug 7, 2014)

Supposedly genuine.  Guy left camera unattended in an Indonesian forest and the monkey snapped a selfie.  Copyright battle ensues:  http://www.washingtonpost.com/news/...who-owns-the-copyright-no-one-says-wikimedia/


----------



## Puck it (Aug 7, 2014)

Meanwhile in Gaza

Now in Nantucket.


----------



## darent (Aug 13, 2014)

Puck it said:


> Meanwhile in Gaza
> 
> Now in Nantucket.


no wonder those peace talks failed, Hamas saw that picture!!


----------



## ScottySkis (Aug 15, 2014)




----------



## dlague (Aug 15, 2014)

ScottySkis said:


>



Great t shirt!  Saw that in Facebook!  My wife pointed out the Mom one too!


.......


----------



## octopus (Aug 22, 2014)

those shirts are horrible, all of them.


----------



## Nick (Aug 22, 2014)

Its amazing how with marketing you can just target skiing dads specifically with a shirt like that.


----------



## legalskier (Aug 26, 2014)




----------



## dlague (Aug 27, 2014)

legalskier said:


>



Another great sign that ski season is nearing!


----------



## skiNEwhere (Aug 28, 2014)

The response is priceless


----------



## dlague (Aug 29, 2014)

Excuses for GW pause!


----------



## gmcunni (Oct 8, 2014)




----------



## Puck it (Oct 9, 2014)

gmcunni said:


>



Michelle Obama coined that phrase, I think.


----------



## wa-loaf (Oct 10, 2014)




----------



## jimk (Oct 17, 2014)




----------



## skiNEwhere (Oct 23, 2014)

I'm so confused....

Candidate for "caption this pic??"


----------



## soozilah (Nov 4, 2014)




----------



## Not Sure (Nov 12, 2014)




----------



## skiNEwhere (Nov 25, 2014)

Oh Bill, I guess it's true what they say about old habits dying hard


----------



## Not Sure (Nov 27, 2014)




----------



## legalskier (Jan 26, 2015)




----------



## legalskier (Feb 13, 2015)




----------



## IrekJanek (Feb 14, 2015)




----------



## legalskier (Mar 11, 2015)




----------



## gmcunni (Mar 18, 2015)




----------



## marcski (Mar 27, 2015)




----------



## thetrailboss (Apr 2, 2015)




----------



## legalskier (Apr 4, 2015)

thetrailboss said:


>



Ouch


----------



## legalskier (Apr 8, 2015)

*
BBC Makes A Hilarious Error In Their Coverage Of The LHC*

http://www.iflscience.com/physics/large-hardon-collider-why-spell-check-important


----------



## gmcunni (Aug 9, 2015)




----------



## dlague (Aug 9, 2015)

That is just wrong!


----------



## steamboat1 (Oct 24, 2015)




----------

